# Grande Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)



## Vince (25 Ago 2008 às 19:18)

Nas Caraíbas a sul da Republica Dominicana formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV*.
Os antecedentes do GUSTAV estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008).

Um avião de reconhecimento acabou de registar ventos que permitem a classificação do sistema como Tempestade Tropical e já não muito longe da classificação de Furacão. 







No curto prazo o maior problema será no Oeste da Rep.Dominicana e sobretudo no Haiti que como sabemos não lida nada bem com sistemas tropicais. Há sinais de se estar a intensificar bastante, teremos que esperar mais um pouco pela previsão do NHC agora com novos dados do avião mas não surpreenderia se no próximo aviso já preverem um Furacão antes do Haiti.


*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Aí está uma actualização e com a previsão já de Furacão.






[/IMG]



> WTNT62 KNHC 251803
> TCUAT2
> TROPICAL STORM GUSTAV TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072008
> ...




Há pelo menos um membro (bequinha) do forum neste momento na Rep.Dominicana  e que está em La Romana. 







A esta hora estará a começar a ver bastante chuva e trovoada de uma banda convectiva. Mas à partida não será muito mais do que muita chuva pois já está fora dos limites de vento mais intenso e a Tempestade vai-se deslocando para noroeste apesar de estar previsto que se intensificará.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Aqui vai então uma análise ao *GUSTAV*, situação actual e do que se pode esperar para os próximos dias.






*Situação actual*
O Gustav nesta altura é um Furacão Cat1. Tem vindo a intensificar-se e as imagens mostram um CDO (Central dense overcast) já bem constituído. Vai trazer já hoje problemas graves ao Haiti, um país pobre, que como temos visto até umas trovoadas causam mortos pois é um país mal preparado para estas coisas.


*Futuro*

Como referi ontem, havia bastante incerteza quanto ao trajecto e o NHC referiu isso mesmo nas discussões. 
Havia várias hipóteses que poderiam ter grandes implicações sobre o futuro do Gustav, nomeadamente um trajecto sobre Haiti e Cuba que não o deixaria intensificar muito devido à interacção com Terra, seria um cenário idêntico à Tempestade Tropcial Fay que nunca conseguiu chegar a Furacão devido a estar sempre com um "pé" na água e outra em terra.

Outra hipotese, seria um trajecto mais pela água, ou seja, não indo tanto para norte. Essa possibilidade é bastante mais perigosa pois a água está muito quente nessa zona, como podem ver na imagem a seguir.  E tudo indica que será isso que vai acontecer. Ao contrário da tempestade Tropical Fay, o Gustav aparentemente não vai ser afectado pelas montanhas da Hispaniola nem por Cuba, de previsão em previsão a tendência é cada vez mais para Oeste e menos para norte.

Esse cenário é propício ao desenvolvimento de um furacão intenso, para já a previsão oficial é de Categoria 3, mas poderá ser superior.

*Calor acumulado na água*









*Trajecto oficial:*
A previsão do trajecto oficial neste momento é este:







No entanto os modelos apontam para um trajecto  ainda mais para oeste, em direcção ao Yukatan do México, ou até mais para sul, como indica o GFS. O NHC na discussão refere isso mesmo, a "guidance" aponta para um trajecto rumo ao Yukatan mas eles mantém para já esta previsão actual mais algum tempo e por cautela vão esperar provavelmente mais uma saída dos modelos.



*Modelos:*







*Ensemble do GFS*
O GFS mete o Gustav ainda mais para sul








*ECMWF*
O ECM no run da meia noite tem o Gustav no Yukatan no Domingo






*Intensidade:*
A previsão oficial aponta para que Gustav chegue a Furacão Categoria 3 no próximo sábado a sul de Cuba.

Dos modelos tropicais há bastante divergência. O GFDL tem o Gustav como Cat5  e o HWRF como Cat3, talvez para já um cenário mais plausível neste trajecto. Chamo a atenção para a grande falibilidade dos modelos quanto a intensificação. O GFDL por vezes está muito bem, penso que foi o único que inicialmente pôs a Bertha como furacão Cat3, mas por exemplo com a Fay foi uma desgraça, muitas vezes tinha a Fay como Furacão e ela nunca o chegou a ser.


*GFDL*






*HWRF*









*Conclusão*
De Cuba ao México, todos tem que seguir com atenção as previsões pois podemos ter pela frente um Furacão bastante intenso e ainda não há grandes certezas de para onde irá e qual é a intensidade que acabará por ter. E depois no Golfo do México será outro capítulo conforme o que se passe até lá.


----------



## ritagomes (26 Ago 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Vince, vou para Havana sexta-feira. 
Estou muito preocupada com o furacão Gustav.

Segundo o que percebi,  há grandes probabilidades do Gustav se dirigir mais para Oeste ou até mais para Sul. Se assim for, o Gustav poderá não afectar o funcionamento do aeroporto de Havana. Estou certa?

Em que dia será afectado o Norte de Cuba (Havana e Varadero)?

Apartir de que dia (mais ou menos) passará o sol a brilhar no norte de Cuba?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O Gustav fez landfall há pouco no Haiti. Tem a pressão estimada em 992mb.

Tem uma forma bastante assimétrica pois as montanhas da Hispaniola (algumas com 3000 m) afectam-lhe bastante a circulação. Provavelmente devido a isso nas próximas horas não se intensificará, só quando se libertar do Haiti à medida que for indo para Oeste, encontrando então águas muito quentes e menos Terra.










ritagomes disse:


> Vince, vou para Havana sexta-feira.
> Estou muito preocupada com o furacão Gustav.
> Segundo o que percebi,  há grandes probabilidades do Gustav se dirigir mais para Oeste ou até mais para Sul. Se assim for, o Gustav poderá não afectar o funcionamento do aeroporto de Havana. Estou certa?



A previsão oficial mantém-se idêntica, não esquecendo o cone de incerteza:






Havia uma tendência mais para sul que o NHC não seguiu, e aparentemente bem, pois os modelos voltaram a regressar ao trajecto previsto pelo NHC.






Se a previsão se mantivesse seria um Furacão Cat3 com o centro a passar a cerca de 210km a sul de Havana, ou a 240 km a norte de Cancun, uma margem pouco confortável dada a incerteza a tantos dias para ambos os locais. Uma pequena alteração do trajecto pode melhorar ou piorar bastante a situação de determinado local.




ritagomes disse:


> Em que dia será afectado o Norte de Cuba (Havana e Varadero)?



Dá para ver no mapa posto acima da previsão do NHC, tem os dias em inglês (Fri=Friday, Sat=Saturday,etc) e as horas (em EDT).




ritagomes disse:


> A partir de que dia (mais ou menos) passará o sol a brilhar no norte de Cuba?



De acordo com a previsão, só a partir de Domingo, isto se não for um furacão muito grande, pois se for poderá haver bandas laterais a continuar a afectar com chuva durante mais tempo, talvez até 2ªfeira.

Mas isto são previsões, e ainda a muitos dias, o trajecto e a intensidade pode evoluir. Como referi na resposta que lhe dei de manhã, não seria má ideia ir falando com a sua agência pois poderá nem sequer poder ir para Cuba na 6ªfeira, e é bom alguém das agências vá pensando em alternativas caso se confirmem ou agravem as previsões.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*Furacão "Gustav" põe Cuba em alerta*

O diretor de previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia de Cuba, José Rubiera, anunciou que o furacão "Gustav", que se desloca hoje pelo Caribe rumo ao Haiti, se "tornou bastante perigoso" para todo o país. Segundo o instituto, "Gustav" ganhou força hoje e, às 13h (Brasília) estava a cerca de 350 quilômetros do sudeste de Guantánamo, no extremo oriental de Cuba, e "agora seus ventos máximos sustentados são de 150 km/h, com seqüências superiores".
O ciclone "se tornou bastante perigoso para todo o país, fundamentalmente para o leste de Cuba e, após alguns dias, a ameaça seria para a parte oeste", disse Rubiera. É possível que "Gustav" percorra a costa sul de Cuba como furacão de nível 3 e 4 na escala Saffir-Simpson e, alguns especialistas, acreditam que possa chegar ao nível 5, número máximo.
As autoridades cubanas alertaram sobre o perigo de chuvas intensas em zonas montanhosas e no litoral sul, com possíveis inundações e deslizamentos de terra desde a manhã de quarta-feira, especialmente nas províncias de Guantánamo e Holguín. Segundo a imprensa oficial local, já foram listados albergues, transportes, alimentos, remédios e médicos que, em uma situação de emergência, poderiam ajudar a evitar mortes. 

G1

*Furacão "Gustav" atinge o Haiti*

O olho do furacão "Gustav", com ventos máximos de 150 km/h (categoria 1), chegou hoje ao sudoeste da península do Haiti, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC, na sigla em inglês) dos Estados Unidos. Os meteorologistas do órgão, com sede em Miami, informaram que, às 15h (de Brasília), o olho do "Gustav" estava cerca de 60 quilômetros a sudoeste de Porto Príncipe e a aproximadamente 310 quilômetros do sudeste de Guantánamo, em Cuba.
O "Gustav", terceiro ciclone da atual temporada de furacões no Atlântico, se movimenta em direção oeste-noroeste, a uma velocidade de translação de 16 km/h, informou o NHC. Segundo esta trajetória, o olho do furacão deverá atravessar a península do Haiti durante a "tarde de hoje" e se aproximar "do sudeste de Cuba amanhã".
Rebeca Waddington, meteorologista do NHC, disse que o "Gustav" tem força para virar um furacão de categoria 2 antes de atingir Cuba e, depois, se transformar em um ciclone de categoria maior (3,4 ou 5). "É possível que supere a categoria 3" na escala de intensidade de Saffir-Simpson, que vai até 5, em seu avanço pelo Caribe, acrescentou a especialista.
A meteorologista informou que ainda é cedo para dizer se o "Gustav" chegará a atingir os Estados Unidos. Porém, disse que esta possibilidade existe e que parte do estado da Flórida pode ficar em seu caminho.
Embora se espere que o "Gustav" perca um pouco de força durante sua passagem pelo Haiti, o NHC prevê que o fenômeno ganhe intensidade à medida que que aproximar do leste de Cuba. Na República Dominicana, está em vigor um aviso de furacão (passagem do ciclone em 24 horas), de Barahona até Le Mole St. Nicholas, no Haiti.
O Governo de Cuba também emitiu um aviso de furacão para as províncias de Guantánamo, Santiago de Cuba e Granma. Além disso, o estado de vigilância para ciclone permanece nas províncias de Holguín e Las Tunas. Outro país que também se encontra sob vigilância para furacões é a Jamaica.
Segundo o NHC, o "Gustav" provocará fortes chuvas na República Dominica e no Haiti, países que na semana passada foram atingidos pela tempestade "Fay". Ainda de acordo com os meteorologistas, as intensas chuvas podem causar deslizamentos de terra e inundações.

G1


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Como acima referido pelo Vince, as montanhas da Hispaniola serviram de travão à intensificação do Gustav.  Durante a noite desceu de intensidade para a categoria de tempestade tropical com ventos na ordem dos 95 km/h.
A pressão subiu para os 998hpa. Deverá ainda hoje retomar à categoria de furacão à medida que se desloca para Oeste - Noroeste a cerca de 7km/h.

Quanto à precipitação segundo o NHC:


> GUSTAV IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL CCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES(150 a 300mm) ( OVER HISPANIOLA...EASTERN CUBA... JAMAICA... AND THE CAYMAN ISLANDS...WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF UP TO 25 INCHES (635mm) POSSIBLE.



Satélite:





Possíveis trajectos





Potêncial máximo de intensidade em HPA


----------



## ritagomes (27 Ago 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Fui à agência para saber informações relativamente à minha viagem para Cuba. Não me souberam dizer nada...  Somente me disseram que em principio se realizaria... Não me deram outro destino! 

Sexta feira lá vou eu para o aeroporto para embarcar no voo para Havana. O voo está previsto chegar às 19h (hora local)... Na sexta feira o Gustav estará muito perto de Havana, não?!

Não há probabilidades de, quando o Gustav entrar em contacto com o mrr, mudar a sua rota mais para sul?


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



ritagomes disse:


> Fui à agência para saber informações relativamente à minha viagem para Cuba. Não me souberam dizer nada...  Somente me disseram que em principio se realizaria... Não me deram outro destino!
> 
> Sexta feira lá vou eu para o aeroporto para embarcar no voo para Havana. O voo está previsto chegar às 19h (hora local)... Na sexta feira o Gustav estará muito perto de Havana, não?!
> 
> Não há probabilidades de, quando o Gustav entrar em contacto com o mrr, mudar a sua rota mais para sul?






Vou utilizar uma palavra que só se deve dizer algumas vezes e esta será essa vez. Nunca, as probalidades são sempre para nordeste, e desculpa de te informar,  desculpa de ser frio e racional, mas esta altura é a pior de todas de tirar férias para as caraibas(não só pelas tempestades, como também temperatura versus humidade).
 Poderá-se dizer que só agora pode tirar férias nesta altura do ano mas existe a Europa com sitios quentes e com as suas aguas.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Ago 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Barahona ,no extremo sudoeste da República Dominicana ( a região mais próxima do centro do Gustav) já registou 150 mm de precipitação em 12 horas (das 20h de ontem às 8h de hoje-hora local).
Do Haiti, não há registos disponíveis.Como sempre.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Defacto esta é uma das piores alturas do ano para ir às Caraibas...

O GUSTAV pode vir a ser muito preocupante para algumas cidades do Sul dos Estados Unidos, como New Orleans. A actual previsão indica que irá atravessar as águas quntes do Golfo do México, que o vão fortalecer bastante


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



ritagomes disse:


> Fui à agência para saber informações relativamente à minha viagem para Cuba. Não me souberam dizer nada...  Somente me disseram que em principio se realizaria... Não me deram outro destino!
> 
> Sexta feira lá vou eu para o aeroporto para embarcar no voo para Havana. O voo está previsto chegar às 19h (hora local)... Na sexta feira o Gustav estará muito perto de Havana, não?!
> 
> Não há probabilidades de, quando o Gustav entrar em contacto com o mrr, mudar a sua rota mais para sul?



O Gustav abrandou o passo e já não estaria mais próximo de Havana na Sexta-feira mas sim no sábado. 

Baseando-me nas previsões oficiais, vou tentar explicar o que teria pela frente. Com este abrandar provavelmente conseguiria aterrar em Havana na Sexta-feira mas presumo que já com algum mau tempo, pelo que tenho algumas duvidas se seria possível ou não.






Como está previsto, a situação não seria demasiado complexa em Havana, o centro passaria a cerca de 160km a sul/sudoeste, e num furacão os ventos mais destruidores estão próximos do centro e para já o Gustav não tem previsto um windfield muito alargado. 

Em Havana (com estas previsões) haveria ventos próximos ou equivalentes de tempestade tropical, ou seja, passaria a noite de sexta e todo o dia de sábado e madrugada de domingo com chuva intensa e com ventos constantes de *no mínimo* de 70km/h, provavelmente superior.

Não sendo nada de radical, também não é nada agradável para quem quer passar férias, e passar mais de um dia inteiro fechado num hotel a ouvir ventos constantes é uma coisa que costuma desgastar bastante.

Mas como referi muitas vezes, isto são as previsões, neste caso oficiais, e algumas coisas ainda podem mudar. 

Para já vamos ver como amanhã o Gustav consegue ou não reorganizar-se pois durante toda a noite e dia de hoje tem tido algumas dificuldades, mas que já eram previstas embora não tanto.

Depois é o trajecto e a intensidade, se ele for mais para norte devido a Cuba, será mais fraco mas no seu caso seria irrelevante pois sendo mais fraco passaria mais próximo, a não ser que fosse uma viragem mais supreendente que parece pouco provável. Se for mais para sul, seria bom para Cuba e mau para o Yukatan.
A tendência das últimas previsões tem sido ele ir mais para norte, embora muito muito ligeiramente.

Vá acompanhando as previsões.


----------



## ritagomes (27 Ago 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Obrigada pelas respostas... 

Não são nada animadoras...

Vou "rezar" para que mude a trajectória, dirigindo-se mais para sul...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*Uns 20 mil evacuados nas províncias do leste diante da aproximação de Gustav*




UMAS 20 mil pessoas foram evacuadas até a terça-feira, 26 de agosto, no leste de Cuba, diante da aproximação do furacão Gustav, agora convetido em tormenta tropical mas com possibilidades de ganhar novamente intensidade. Ao redor de 90 turistas estrangeiros foram transferidos do litoral de Santiago de Cuba (sudeste) para um hotel dessa cidade. 
Santiago de Cuba, uma das seis províncias orientais mobilizadas, evacuou cerca de 11 mil pessoas para lugares mais seguros, como casas de amigos e parentes, ou albergues públicos habilitados com comida, atendimento médico e condições de vida, segundo divulgou a Agência de Informação Nacional.
Em Las Tunas, 2.300 pessoas foram evacuadas, segundo o noticiário noturno, que também afirmou que ao menos 1.700 pessoas foram evacuadas em Ciego de Ávila (centro), sem precisar os milhares de Holguín, Guantánamo, Granma e Camagüey.
Em todas essas províncias, em estado de "alerta", decretado pela Defesa Civil, procede-se com urgência ao translado do gado para lugares altos, à preservação de prédios e recursos, e à limpeza de esgotos e sarjetas.
Após passar pelo extremo oeste do Haiti, Gustav deixou um saldo de um óbito, chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortes.
O resto da Ilha acompanha com atenção o furacão, que poderia ganhar intensidade em seu avanço pelas cálidas águas do mar do Caribe.

Granma Internacional


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



ritagomes disse:


> Não são nada animadoras...



Não desanime tanto, há coisas piores, como por exemplo já estar lá e surgir algo de rápido e inesperado a meio da estadia. Está portanto numa posição mais confortável, não foi ainda para lá e tem ainda oportunidade de nos próximos dois dias acompanhar a evolução das previsões e se existir realmente a previsão de um furacão perigoso na véspera julgo que a companhia aérea e/ou agência nem sequer voaria para lá, surgiria alguma solução alternativa.

Até Sexta algumas coisas podem mudar. Neste momento por exemplo o Gustav parece estar a passar por muitos problemas, não se deu nada bem com a Hispaniola e permanece quase parado e desorganizado, julgo que muito mais debilitado do que o previsto. Vamos ver como evolui amanhã.


----------



## rmadeira (28 Ago 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Este é o meu primeiro post e, desde já, devo dizer que este fórum é excelente!
Os meus parabéns! Começo a ficar entusiasmado e a querer saber mais no geral sobre estes fenómenos extraordinários.

Gostaria de perguntar ao pessoal experiente qual é a probabilidade de voltar a aparecer uma tempestade de magnitude igual ou superior ao GUSTAV dentro das 2 próximas semanas!? ... nas Caraíbas!
Existe alguma probabilidade para isto? Ou estatísticas que possam ser consultadas? 
O que nos diz o passado mais recente (últimos anos)? 

Pode aparecer outra em poucos dias, não é verdade? Mas isso será algo raro!?? 

Bom... eu irei para aqueles lados a 5 de Setembro.

Obrigado!


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2008 às 08:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Como deve já ter visto a 2 semanas é impossivel de prever, são sistemas muito complexos no seu nascimento e no seu movimento, o Gustav no seu lugar onde está (mar das Caraibas) terá sempre uma trajéctória para NE ou norte,mas as probabilidades são extremamente reduzidas ou nulas devido à força coriolis de ir para sul.
Vou me repetir tal como escrevi à Ritagomes, tirar férias nesta altura do ano para esta zona não é grande ideia. À mais sitios com calor, e aguas quentes, e com o estado do tempo muito mais estavel(Europa ex :Grécia,Italia, Montenegro,etc...).

ps: Esqueci-me! A ultima previsão dá o nosso amigo Gustav, a fazer uma visita a uma cidade muito conhecida daqui a 120 horas. Ela é Nova Orleães!.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Não vale a pena continuar a repetir o que estas pessoas já sabem. Bem ou mal escolhida a altura, as viagens estão compradas e estão na véspera das partidas, e pelo menos as que estão aqui no fórum já perceberam isso e já estão suficientemente preocupados com o assunto, não precisam que lhes digam isso, precisam é de ajuda e da melhor informação possível.


----------



## ritagomes (28 Ago 2008 às 11:01)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Olá!

Obrigada pelas vossas respostas... confio bastante naquilo que vocês dizem...

Pelo que estou a ver o Gustav deslocou-se para suldoeste.Afastou-se um pouco mais de Cuba, ao contrário dos movimentos de ontem que ia mais para nordeste. Estou certa? 
É apenas a analise de uma pessoa que não percebe nada de metereologia...








Já estou com algumas esperanças...


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



ritagomes disse:


> Olá!
> Obrigada pelas vossas respostas... confio bastante naquilo que vocês dizem...
> Pelo que estou a ver o Gustav deslocou-se para suldoeste.Afastou-se um pouco mais de Cuba, ao contrário dos movimentos de ontem que ia mais para nordeste. Estou certa?
> É apenas a analise de uma pessoa que não percebe nada de metereologia...
> ...




Infelizmente não foi bem isso que aconteceu. No meu último post eu referia que o Gustav estava muito desorganizado ao início da madrugada. Mas aconteceu uma coisa um pouco surpreendente, ele reformou o centro muito mais a sul. Reformações do centro da circulação noutro local seguindo a convecção são relativamente vulgares em ciclones a passar por problemas , mas saltos destes não são assim tanto, penso que até o NHC foi apanhado de surpresa.



> AN AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE PLANE *HAS FOUND A SURPRISE* THIS MORNING.
> GUSTAV HAS EITHER REFORMED TO THE SOUTH OR BEEN MOVING MORE TO THE
> SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OVERNIGHT.



Isto não é nada bom, pois a esperança ontem é que debilitado depois levasse bastante mais tempo a reorganizar-se estando tão próximo de terra, mas o Gustav decidiu acabar com  sofrimento que estava a ter junto de terra e reformou-se mais a sul e intensifica-se, a pressão baixo 10mb em 6 horas.






As previsões do trajecto e intensidade mantém-se no curto/médio prazo embora penso que os modelos nesta altura ainda não tem a informação correcta do que se passou e só ao longo do dia se perceberá melhor as implicações disto. Penso que haverá uma revisão em alta da intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*Tempestade voltou a atingir nível de furacão:* Gustav dirige-se para a Jamaica






A tempestade tropical Gustav atingiu esta tarde a Jamaica com ventos de novo à velocidade de um furacão, a 119 quilómetros por hora e chuvas torrenciais. Cuba e as plataformas petrolíferas do Golfo do México estão agora no caminho da tempestade. Á passagem pelo Haiti o furacão deixou um rasto de 51 mortos.
Entretanto no Atlântico uma outra tempestade tropical, Hanna, segue em direcção às Bahamas e Florida, onde deve chegar na semana que vem. 
Prevê-se já que o impacto do Gustav no petróleo do Golfo do México possa ter consequências próximas daquelas sofridas na época de furacões de 2005 com o Katrina e Rita. O mercado de futuros de crude subiu hoje 2 dólares para 120.5 dólares o barril à medida que a tempestade, transformada em furacão, se aproxima das plataformas da Louisiana e Texas. Esta região alimenta um quarto das necessidades de petróleo norte-americanas e 15 por cento das de gás.
Na Jamaica serviços e escolas fecharam já as portas e as pessoas ainda têm na memória o furacão Dean, que deixou um rasto de devastação. O furacão Gustav deixou 51 mortos no Haiti, balanço mais actual, depois da protecção civil ter avançado com 14 vítimas mortais. Há ainda sete desaparecidos e 22 feridos. Na República Dominicana o Gustav deixou oito mortos.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Gerofil disse:


> Tempestade voltou a atingir nível de furacão



É estranha a notícia, estive à espera do aviso das 05:00PM EDT que saiu agora mesmo e mantém-se oficialmente como Tempestade Tropical. Por acaso esperava que neste aviso viesse como Furacão mas tal não sucedeu.

*TROPICAL STORM* GUSTAV ADVISORY NUMBER  16
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072008
*500 PM EDT* THU AUG 28 2008
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT2+shtml/282046.shtml


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O Gustav afecta a Jamaica, tem-se movido muito pouco, a pressão mínima é de 983mb e tem o centro provavelmente sobre o leste do país. Para já o NHC mantem-o como Tempestade Tropical mas prevê que regresse à categoria de Furacão amanhã depois de passar a Jamaica.






As previsões de trajecto e intensidade não tem mudado muito, apenas uma progressão que vai sendo adiada um pouco. O NHC prevê que chegue a Furacão de Categoria 3 pouco depois de entrar no Golfo do México. 








Com a previsão actual o centro passaria a cerca de 200km a sudoeste de Havana no próximo sábado.
De resto essa zona e oeste de Cuba já está oficialmente debaixo de um alerta "Hurricane Watch".


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Gustav mantém-se como Tempestade Tropical sendo no entando notório que vai aumentando de tamanho e melhorando a estrutura.






Uma vez passada a Jamaica vai certamente iniciar uma cavalgada de intensificação pois nada existe que possa atenuar a intensificação, nem Terra, nem windshear desfavorável e vai ter um trajecto a passar pela  água com mais calor acumulado de todo o Atlântico.

*Calor acumulado na água:*







A previsão oficial é que o Gustav chegue a categoria 3 no extremo Oeste de Cuba, mas pode perfeitamente chegar a 4. O próprio NHC admite isso nas discussões.



> AND COMBINED WITH THE
> DEEP WARM CARIBBEAN WATERS...COULD PRODUCE A STRONG HURRICANE VERY
> QUICKLY. THE OFFICIAL FORECAST WILL SHOW RAPID INTENSIFICATION
> BEFORE IT REACHES WESTERN CUBA *AND COULD BE CONSERVATIVE* AS SOME
> MODELS SHOW CATEGORY FOUR STRENGTH AT THAT TIME.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*Turistas começam a ser retirados das Cayman*

Turistas nas Ilhas Cayman começaram a ser retirados do destino face à aproximação da tempestade tropical Gustav, noticiam as agências internacionais, que referem grande movimentação no aeroporto de pessoas que pretendem deixar o destino antes da chegada do temporal, que os meteorologistas admitem possa voltar a ter intensidade de furacão.
As últimas notícias referem que a passagem do Gustav pela ilha Hispaniola, então como furacão, provocou 67 mortes, 59 delas no Haiti e oito na República Dominicana, segundo as agências internacionais.
Em relação à Jamaica, que o Gustav atravessou durante esta noite, as notícias indicam que houve quebras de energia, mas que não há relatos de vítimas.
Durante a passagem sobre a Jamaica, o Gustav perdeu alguma intensidade (o vento baixo dos 110 Km/hora para os 100 Km/hora), mas o National Hurricane Center (NHC) admite que, de novo sobre as águas quentes do Mar das Caraíbas, volte a ter força de furacão (ventos acima dos 118 Km/hora).
O NHC manteve nas últimas horas a previsão de que o Gustav se dirige agora para as Cayman, que já estão com aviso de furacão para as próximas 24 horas, onde deverá chegar durante a noite/madrugada de hoje.
Depois, segundo a previsão do NHC, deverá dirigir-se para a parte mais ocidental de Cuba, que tem com aviso de furacão para as próximas 36 horas a Isla de la Juventude e as províncias de Pinar del Rio, La Habana e Ciudad de La Habana.
Um aviso de tempestade tropical vigora também para a costa ocidental de Matanzas e o NHC indica que eventualmente deverá ser estendido a regiões centrais de Cuba.
O último mapa da trajectória do Gustav divulgado pelo NHC posiciona o centro do Gustav às 9h00 UTC de hoje nas proximidades de Whitehouse, Negril e Montego Bay, destinos turísticos da Jamaica, e a 140 quilómetros a Oeste da capital do País, Kingston.
O NHC indica que o núcleo da tempestade se está a deslocar à velocidade de 13 Km/hora no sentido Oeste-Noroeste, mas que está previsto que Sábado tenda a deslocar-se no sentido Noroeste.
O NHC diz ainda que condições de tempestade tropical se fazem sentir num raio de 220 quilómetros a partir do centro, indicando que a previsão sobre a queda de chuva na Jamaica e Cayman aponta para níveis acumulados entre15 e 30 centímetros, podendo em casos isolados superar os 60 centímetros.
As notícias sobre os desenvolvimentos do Gustav, recordam, em relação às ilhas Cayman, o impacto da passagem do furacão Ivan há quatro anos, destruindo grande parte dos edifícios (70%, segundo algumas fontes), e centram-se na possibilidade de avançar para o Golfo do México, como há três anos aconteceu com o Katrina, que destruiu grandes parte de New Orleans e matou cerca de 1.500 pessoas.

><PressTur><


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Gustav parece ter iniciado a fase de intensificação tentando já formar um olho, para já ainda não bem definido segundo report de um Recon. Esse avião de reconhecimento está a investigar e registou até ao momento a pressão de 984mb e vento de 60kt mas ainda não percorreu todos os quadrantes. É provável que a qualquer momento encontre ventos superiores e seja classificado como Furacão.






O trajecto e intensidade oficial vão oscilando sem alterações significativas, agora voltou a ter um trajecto ligeiramente mais a norte, passaria assim a cerca de 140km de Havana.

Em Pedras Rubras está a um avião cheio de turistas para partir para Havana já com algumas horas de atraso, com isto tudo estou com alguma curiosidade em saber se vão mesmo para Havana e chegaria a Categoria 3 no Golfo do México..

Lisboa  	29/08  	13:15 	MMZ6651 	  	EuroAtlantic Havana / Porto Fechado
Porto 	29/08 	15:35 	MM 6651	  	EuroAtlantic Havana Previsto: 19:30


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

...


> 000
> WTNT62 KNHC 291915
> TCUAT2
> *HURRICANE GUSTAV TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE*
> ...


----------



## bequinha (29 Ago 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Olá a todos, regressadinha de férias hoje da republica dominicana...
pois é, o amigo Gustav lá se sentiu, forte e feio, em La Romana, na madrugada de 26 de Agosto, ainda que a 25, a partir do almoço, se começassem a sentir os primeiros sinais, tendo sido determinado pelas autoridades o regresso do mar das embarcações.
Na Ilha Saona, onde eu estava nessa altura, "fechou-se o Ceu" e rapidamente nos apercebemos que algo estava a vir.
Em 3 segundos, fizeram-se sentir chuvas fortes e uma trovoada dantesca que nos pôs a pensar se seria a altura da entrega da alma ao criador. A madrugada de 26, tal como dito, foi tenebrosa, com a precipitação a atingir indices elevados por m3 e os ventos a permitir um espectaculo fora de série visto do quarto do Hotel, e que acabou por determinar queda de árvores e inundações e em consequência, a nossa tranferência para Punta Cana, onde choveu muito pouco e quase nada se fez sentir.
É curiosa, todavia, a atitude dos Dominicanos perante estes fenómenos: no dia 26 tinha previsto deslocar-me a Santo Domingo e Provincia de Barahona, onde se fizeram particularmente sentir os efeitos de Gustav, e eu, confesso, à rasca com aquilo, resolvi cancelar. O que é certo é que para eles, aquela chuvita (!!!!) até dava graça à coisa e mantiveram a excursão que, ao que parece, decorreu com a maior das naturalidades...(por dios!!)
Sol, só o tive para ai 3 dias, sendo certo que apenas em Punta Cana é que o consegui ver. Em breve, juntarei as fotos que tirei, depois da passagem do Gustav....
Deixo ainda referido que tive dificuldades de aceder à pagina do Forum e que lá, na Republica, as informações prestadas pelo Hotel em que fiquei, foram sempre vagas, nas horas que antecederam a sua passagem.
Boas Férias a todos os que ainda sigam para as Caraíbas e se apanharem algumas raspas, a experiência é sempre nova!
Aceito as sugestões dos tais destinos na Europa, com águas quentinhas de corais e transparentes...
Um abraço a todos. E obrigado, a si, Vince....


----------



## iceworld (29 Ago 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Como sempre nestes eventos a economia também sofre devido aos aumentos do petróleo sempre que existe a possibilidade destas tempestades rumarem ao golfo do México onde se situam grande parte das explorações americanas.

http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/index.php?template=SHOWNEWS&id=329420

http://diarioeconomico.com/edicion/diarioeconomico/internacional/economia/pt/desarrollo/1159428.html


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 00:37)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Três aviões Recon a estudar o Gustav neste momento.
Dois a voar no sistema, a cada passagem pelo centro detectam nova descida da pressão, pressões essas já típicas de um categoria 2 mas o vento que encontram ainda é de categoria 1.

984mb (17:39Z)
970mb (19:27Z)
977mb (21:05Z)
975mb (23:22Z)








Um terceiro avião tem uma missão diferente, está a fazer sondagens por todo o golfo do México, dados que depois servem para alimentar os modelos, provavelmente já para o run das 06Z de alguns deles.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 08:45)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*








O Gustav é já um categoria 2 com ventos de 155 KM/HR e rajadas superiores. A última pressão medida é de cerca de 971mb. Ainda não conseguiu construir uma parede de olho perfeita.




> DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT
> GUSTAV CONTINUES TO STRENGTHEN AND NOW HAS MAXIMUM WINDS NEAR 100
> MPH...155 KM/HR WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  THIS MAKES GUSTAV A CATEGORY TWO
> HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE SCALE.



Últimas previsões apontam para a intensificação continue até categoria 3 já sobre o oeste de Cuba  e depois categoria 4 no Golfo do México.

A situação em Cuba na próxima madrugada (00:00 UTC) de acordo com as últimas previsões seria mais ou menos a seguinte em termos de campo de vento:






Uma coisa menos má é que está previsto que o Gustav se mova com relativa rapidez sobre Cuba, um sistema mais lento ou quase parado é muito mais perigoso em termos de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## psm (30 Ago 2008 às 08:59)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Bem Vince, o nosso amigo Gustav deve chegar aos Estados Unidos em catogoria 4, e bem perto de Nova Orleães,  lá deve ser o Storm Surge(utilizei esta designação por teres razão de em português não Haver uma boa tradução) o que deve ser pior, talvez pela rotura dos bancos de areia que protegem a cidade(são a acumulação de milénios de de erosão e transporte para a foz do rio Mississipi)devido aos ventos serem de sudoeste.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2008 às 09:11)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Nova Orleães não mudou muito mas mudou a atitude das pessoas e de quem comanda. Desta vez não vão esperar até ao último momento! 

É um ciclone potente mas bem mais pequeno que o Katrina...


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 09:19)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Pois, as previsões apontam para isso. Vamos ver, já não falta muito tempo, o Jeff Master do Weather Underground ontem dizia que era hora de abandonar a cidade pois são necessárias 72 horas. Há 3 anos tinha dito o mesmo. Muita gente não saiu.
Se a história se repetir, vamos ver o que sucede. Há 3 anos atrás o Bush e a FEMA foram um excelente saco de pancada para esconder outros irresponsáveis (a começar pelo Mayor). Estou curioso em saber se desta vez muitos também não vão abandonar a cidade ou se vão esperar até ser tarde demais como há 3 anos e depois culpar o Bush e dizer que é racismo.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



bequinha disse:


> Olá a todos, regressadinha de férias hoje da republica dominicana...
> pois é, o amigo Gustav lá se sentiu, forte e feio, em La Romana, na madrugada de 26 de Agosto, ainda que a 25, a partir do almoço, se começassem a sentir os primeiros sinais, tendo sido determinado pelas autoridades o regresso do mar das embarcações.
> Na Ilha Saona, onde eu estava nessa altura, "fechou-se o Ceu" e rapidamente nos apercebemos que algo estava a vir.
> Em 3 segundos, fizeram-se sentir chuvas fortes e uma trovoada dantesca que nos pôs a pensar se seria a altura da entrega da alma ao criador. A madrugada de 26, tal como dito, foi tenebrosa, com a precipitação a atingir indices elevados por m3 e os ventos a permitir um espectaculo fora de série visto do quarto do Hotel, e que acabou por determinar queda de árvores e inundações e em consequência, a nossa tranferência para Punta Cana, onde choveu muito pouco e quase nada se fez sentir.
> ...




É verdade bequinha. Lembrei-me de si várias vezes quando via as trovoadas muito feias sobre La Romana, e da curiosidade de ter dito muito antes que o 94 lhe daria azar, e assim foi. Mas pronto, usando esta enervante maneira de pensar tipicamente portuguesa  podia ser pior, espero que ainda tenha dado para se divertir. E sempre ficou com mais uma coisa para contar aos netos


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Gustav já construiu o olho, a pressão baixou para 965mb, a qualquer momento poderá ser um "Major", categoria 3. Se assim evoluir um impacto em Cuba como Cat4 é uma forte possibilidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Ago 2008 às 11:01)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Vince disse:


> Estou curioso em saber se desta vez muitos também não vão abandonar a cidade ou se vão esperar até ser tarde demais como há 3 anos e depois culpar o Bush e dizer que é racismo.




Há 3 anos atrás, 80% da popução que ficou na cidade ou não tinha para onde ir ,ou não tinha sequer meios para se deslocar.Isto é:- há 3 anos atrás quem ficou para trás foram os pobres e os desfavorecidos.
Sim, porque nos EUA também há pobres.E no Louisiana então, nem falar.
Acho que a política não será para aqui chamada .Ponto final.
Parágrafo.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



nimboestrato disse:


> Há 3 anos atrás, 80% da popução que ficou na cidade ou não tinha para onde ir ,ou não tinha sequer meios para se deslocar.Isto é:- há 3 anos atrás quem ficou para trás foram os pobres e os desfavorecidos.
> Sim, porque nos EUA também há pobres.E no Louisiana então, nem falar.
> Acho que a política não será para aqui chamada .Ponto final.
> Parágrafo.



Sim, sem dúvida. E quem melhor deveria ter alertado para isso não era o Bush sentado em Washington mas o Mayor local, que muito refilou depois mas a maior parte do barulho era para esconder as suas próprias responsabilidades, e que não foram poucas, no entanto até foi reeleito servindo-se do chavão do costume, dos pobres e do racismo, etc. Há uma imagem que mostra bem isso, a dos mais de 100 autocarros escolares da cidade que ficaram na água sem uso, a culpa não foi do Bush certamente. Olhe que se fez muita política à conta do Katrina, ainda hoje se faz. Mas concordo, não é para aqui chamado.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O Gustav já é oficialmente *Categoria 3* com a pressão em 959mb e ventos de 185km/h e rajadas superiores.








> DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT
> GUSTAV CONTINUES TO RAPIDLY STRENGTHEN AND NOW HAS MAXIMUM WINDS
> NEAR 115 MPH...185 KM/HR WITH HIGHER GUSTS. *THIS MAKES GUSTAV A
> DANGEROUS CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*George W. Bush decreta estado de emergência no Louisiana*

Os norte-americanas temem uma repetição da catástrofe provocada pelo Katrina, há três anos, e a decisão do Presidente Bush permite agora às autoridades federais assumir a coordenação das operações de socorro caso se confirmem os piores cenários em relação à tempestade tropical "Gustavo".
A tempestade tropical subiu de intensidade e é agora uma tempestade de grau 2 que ameaça transformar-se em furacão. Na rota do Gustavo pode estar o Estado norte-americano do Louisiana. Em Nova Orleães receia-se o pior, três anos depois da devastação causada pelo ciclone Katrina. Em 2005, os habitantes esperaram até à última hora para deixar a cidade e acabaram apanhados pelo furacão, com uma contabilidade final de 1.500 mortos no Louisiana e Estados vizinhos. 
Agora, regressam os receios do pior numa altura em que a tempestade tropical Gustavo já fez oito dezenas de mortos à sua passagem pelas Caraíbas. Segundo o último balanço, 59 pessoas morreram no Haiti, oito na República Dominicana e pelo menos 11 na Jamaica. 
A meio desta semana, o presidente de câmara de Nova Orleães, Ray Nagin, avisou que ninguém será autorizado a permanecer na cidade quando o Gustav atingir a força e o itinerário anunciados. "Há autocarros, motoristas, aviões, comboios. Há toda uma estratégia diferente da última vez para retirar as pessoas, a começar por aqueles que têm necessidade de cuidados médicos particulares", anunciou numa entrevista à CNN. 
Os boletins meteorológicos prevêem que o Gustavo ghegue às costas do Louisiana na noite de segunda-feira ou na manhã de terça com a força de furacão. A tempestade tropical voltou a ser um furacão entre a Jamaica e Cuba, segundo o centro norte-americano dos furacões. "Os dados fornecidos por um avião de reconhecimento da Força Aérea indicam que Gustavo voltou a transformar-se em furacão, com ventos de 120 km/h", foi anunciado num boletim especial, às 15h15 de ontem (20h15 em Lisboa). 
Cuba também está alerta - As autoridades cubanas lançaram durante a manhã (hora local) um alerta de furacão para o ocidente da ilha, desencadeando as evacuações preventivas antes da chegada do Gustavo. 
O Instituto de Meteorologia Insmet prevê que o Gustavo tenha a força de furacão de "grande intensidade" à sua passagem sobre Cuba, em particular na Ilha da Juventude e na província de Pinar del Rio, próximo de Havana.

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*Voo charter de Lisboa para Varadero (Cuba) parte hoje “à hora prevista”*

O voo charter hoje para Varadero, Cuba, vai realizar-se à hora prevista, disse ao PresssTUR fonte da companhia aérea White, cujo avião foi contratado pelos operadores Club 1840 (Abreu), Iberojet, Mundovip, Soltour e Travelplan, explicando que “estão reunidas as condições operacionais” para a realização da operação.
O voo está marcado para as 11h30 e segundo informação no site da ANA o embarque já está a decorrer.
A realização do voo chegou a estar em dúvida pela evolução do furacão Gustav.
Afonte da White contactada pelo PressTUR disse que as últimas informações mostram uma deslocação do furacão para Oeste, afastando-se da zona de Varadero, na costa oriental da província cubana de Matanzas.
As últimas imagens de satélite do Gustav mostram, sobre as ilhas Cayman, uma massa nebulosa muito mais concentrada, com menos “ramificações” sobre Cuba e a Jamaica.

><PressTur><

*Turistas portugueses de avião avariado em Cancun regressam ainda hoje a Lisboa*

Os cerca de trezentos turistas portugueses que ficaram retidos hoje algumas horas em Cancun por avaria no avião da Orbest que os deveria transportar para Lisboa ainda regressarão hoje, em dois voos, ambos directos à capital portuguesa, garantiu ao PressTUR fonte dos operadores.
José Manuel Antunes, director do Mundovip e coordenador dos voos contratados em conjunto por este operador Club 1840 (Abreu), Iberojet, Soltour e Travelplan, disse ao PressTUR estar previsto que parte dos passageiros viaje no avião da Orbest e os restantes num voo para Barcelona que fará uma escala em Lisboa.
José Manuel Antunes explicou que o avião da Orbest tem de facto uma avaria, mas que apenas o impede de voar na carga máxima, pelo que teve que ser posta a opção de os passageiros viajarem todos, mas sem as bagagens, ou então uma parte viajar no avião que vai hoje de Cancun para Barcelona.
José Manuel Antunes garantiu que todos os passageiros tiveram assistência da parte dos operadores, que providenciaram nomeadamente que ficassem alojados em hotéis de Cancun enquanto era encontrada uma solução face à avaria do avião, um Airbus A330 de 338 lugares.
Os clientes da Iberojet e Mundovip estão no hotel Catalonia, os clientes da Travelplan estão no Oasis e os clientes da Soltour estão no Bahia Príncipe, especificou.
José Manuel Antunes disse ainda ao PressTUR estar previsto que os clientes do Mundovip, Soltour e Travelplan regressem a Lisboa no avião da Orbest, com partida prevista para as 18h00 locais (chegada a Lisboa cerca das 3h00 de amanhã), e que os clientes da Iberojet venham a seguir num voo com destino final em Barcelona, mas que fará escala em Lisboa.
Desta forma, disse, estão reunidas as condições de segurança, uma vez que o problema era que o avião não podia voar com a carga máxima.
José Manuel Antuns avançou ainda ao PressTUR que o voo charter previsto sair hoje para Punta Cana também no avião da Orbest foi adiado para amanhã (porque o avião ainda se encontra em Cancun) e que os clientes foram alojados em hotéis de Lisboa.
O voo de Cancun (OBS202) tinha hora prevista de chegada para as 09h40 e a partida para Punta Cana (OBS103) estava para as 13h00.
Devido ao atraso em Cancun, a partida para Punta Cana está agora para as 7h00 de amanhã.

><PressTur><


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Ago 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Vince disse:


> Olhe que se fez muita política à conta do Katrina, ainda hoje se faz. Mas concordo, não é para aqui chamado.




Permitam-me que discorde quanto a excluir a política. Política para mim significa tratar de assuntos que dizem respeito à comunidade e neste caso, então, onde está envolvida a gestão de recursos públicos importantíssimos em situações de vida ou de morte, é mais importante que nunca.. Com certeza que as autoridades locais e do Estado devem ter a sua quota-parte de responsabilidade. As queixas que se fizeram sobre a responsabilidade federal tiveram, parece-me, sobretudo que ver com a resposta ao desastre e com o desleixo - generalizado no país, não apenas na Louisiana - na preservação de infra-estruturas importantes, no caso, os diques - que julgo serem da responsabilidade do Estado Federal (nomeadamente do corpo de engenheiros do Exército):

http://thinkprogress.org/2005/09/13/katrina-myths-debunked/

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/06/01/national/main1675244.shtml


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 14:35)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Continua a intensificar-se, bem visível uma Hot tower na parede do olho, sinal de que não vai ficar por aqui.










> ...MAJOR HURRICANE GUSTAV CONTINUES TO STRENGTHEN...
> ...CONDITIONS DETERIORATING OVER THE ISLE OF YOUTH...
> 
> AT 800 AM EDT...1200 UTC...THE GOVERNMENT OF CUBA HAS ISSUED A
> ...


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Ago 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Após esta rápida intensificação parece-me que irá fazer o landfall nos Estados Unidos já como categoria 5.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 16:24)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



joaodias2008 disse:


> Após esta rápida intensificação parece-me que irá fazer o landfall nos Estados Unidos já como categoria 5.



É dificil isso acontecer, em princípio não haverá calor acumulado na água que suporte um Cat5 na altura do landfall americano. E está previsto aumentar o windshear antes do lanfall.






De qualquer forma ser 4 ou 5 é quase irrelevante na zona em questão, nesta altura o Gustav já é uma besta.

Para já é Cuba a situação complicada, o Gustav continua a intensificar-se e desviou-se ligeiramente para a direita, passando assim o centro por exemplo a apenas cerca de 120km de Havana. A "Isla de la Juventud" e a província ocidental "Pinar del Río" sofrerão estragos consideráveis pois é possível que esteja próximo da categoria 4.













Cuba costuma ser um país razoavelmente preparado para estas coisas. Que corra tudo bem com o monstro.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O Gustav já é categoria 4, com ventos médios de 230km/h na parede do olho. Parece-me que continua a desviar-se ainda mais um pouco para a direita. O olho apresenta o efeito estádio.



> DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT
> GUSTAV HAS CONTINUED TO STRENGTHEN AND NOW HAS MAXIMUM WINDS
> NEAR 145 MPH...230 KM/HR WITH HIGHER GUSTS. THIS MAKES *GUSTAV AN
> EXTREMELY DANGEROUS CATEGORY FOUR HURRICANE* ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
> ...


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Vince disse:


>


A espessura da parede do olho do furacão é enorme!



Imagens de satélite do furacão Gustav nas últimas horas:


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Ago 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

mais imagens:

http://www.hurricanecenter.com/atlantic-satellite-images-and-maps/atlantic-ir-hurricane-map.html


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Neste momento Gustav está com o centro a 110km a sul de Havana, pressão de 942mb e ventos de 240km/h. O diâmetro do olho é de cerca de 40km.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

*Cuba paralisa transporte aéreo, marítimo e terrestre por Gustav*

O governo cubano paralisou todo o transporte aéreo nacional, marítimo e terrestre, diante da passagem do furacão Gustav, que atingiu Punta del Este, este sábado, na ilha de la Juventud (sudoeste), com categoria 4 e devastadores ventos de 230 km/h, informaram as autoridades. A suspensão dos vôos nacionais, das viagens interestaduais por estrada e da navegação foi anunciada pelo Ministério dos Transportes, em nota divulgada pela imprensa local. De acordo com o comunicado, "os vôos internacionais serão mantidos, enquanto permitirem as condições meteorológicas, que pioram paulatinamente".
Pouco antes de tocar Punta del Este, na Ilha de la Juventud, cerca de 170 km ao sudoeste de Havana, Gustav subiu para categoria 4 e avança como um furacão "extremamente perigoso", segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões americano (NHC, sigla em inglês). O temido furacão atravessará a província de Pinar del Río, 140 km ao oeste de Havana, onde mais de 200.000 habitantes de povoados pesqueiros já foram levados para zonas seguras, enquanto que outros 20.000 foram evacuados em Havana, sobretudo, no litoral sul, sendo 5.500 deles na pequenina Batabanó.
Na Ilha de la Juventud, todos os vôos nacionais e o transporte marítimo estão suspensos. Já em Pinar del Río, onde se produz o melhor tabaco do mundo, os cultivos estão sendo protegidos.

Último Segundo

*Olho do Gustav já atravessa Cuba rumo ao Golfo do México*

O olho do furacão Gustav entrou, neste sábado, no fim do dia, no território de Cuba pelo povoado de Carraguao, 100 km ao oeste de Havana, e começou a atravessar a ilha pela província de Pinar del Río, rumo ao Golfo do México, anunciou o Instituto de Meteorologia de Cuba (Insmet). O furacão entrou por "um ponto que fica entre Punta Carraguao, no município Los Palacios, e Punta La Capitana, na localidade de San Cristóbal, em Pinar del Río", de acordo com o boletim meteorológico divulgado às 18h (19h de Brasília).
Árvores e postes de luz caídos e algumas casas destruídas pelas chuvas e os fortes ventos - de até 230 km/h - podiam ser observados em Carraguao, segundo os jornalistas da AFP.

AFP

*Previsão: ondas entre três e cinco metros e inundações até 5 Km na costa Sul*

A meteorologia cubana alertou as populações da costa Sul das províncias entre La Habana e Pinar de Rio para o efeito no mar da passagem nas suas proximidades do núcleo do furacão Gustav, indicando que prevê ondas em três e cinco metros e inundações costeiras que poderão levar o mar “entre 3 e 5 quilómetros terra adentro”.
O aviso do Centro de Pronósticos do Instituto de Meteorologia de Cuba (INSMET) foi emitido às 18h00 (23h00 em Lisboa) e começa por referir que a “zona de perigo encontra-se desde a província de Pinar del Rio até Matanzas, incluindo a isla de la Juventud”.
“O Gustav é um grande furacão que está a fustigar Cuba, e a sua área de influência é muito extensa, pelo que não se focar a atenção num ponto determinado, mas numa grande área”, acrescenta a informação, na qual é dito que pelo seu movimento actual a tempestade continuará a atingir o País até às primeiras horas de Domingo.
O INSMET diz também que ventos com força de furacão atingem a Isla de la Juventud e as regiões entre Pinar del Rio e a partes Este da província de La Habana.
A parte restante desta província e Matanzas, por sua vez, estão sujeitas a ventos de tempestade tropical, acrescenta a informação, onde se refere que o Gustav é um furacão de categoria 4 da escala Saffir-Simpson, com ventos mais continuados de 240 Km/hora e rajadas ainda superiores, mas continuar a intensificar-se.
O Instituto diz ainda que, nas últimas três horas, o “olho” do Gustav, que tem 60 quilómetros de diâmetro, se deslocou no sentido noroeste, à velocidade de 25 Km/hora.
Às 18h00 (23h00 de Lisboa), acrescenta, o centro do furacão situva-se entre Punta Carraguao, município de Los Palacios, e Punta la Capitana, município de San Cristobal, já província de Pinar del Rio.
A previsão do INSMET é de que o Gustav cruze a província de Pinar del Rio del Rio e chegue ao Golfo do México nas imediações de Manuél Sanguily, município la Palma, entre as 21h00 e as 22h00 de hoje (entre as 2h00 e as 3h00 de amamnhã em Lisboa).
A informação sublinha ainda que o Gustav “tem uma área de influência que abarca um diâmetro de uns 520 quilómetros, pelo que afecta todo o ocidente do País, incluindo a Isla de La Juventud”.
As notícias procedentes de Cuba dizem que mais de 200 mil habitantes de povoados de pescadores nas zonas costeiras de Pinar del Rio foram levados para zonas mais seguras, a que se somam mais 20 mil que em Havana foram deslocados para zonas mais abrigadas.
As notícias dizem ainda que os aeroportos foram fechados excepto para voos internacionais, que “serão mantidos enquanto permitirem as condições meteorológicas”.
Como o PressTUR noticiou cerca das 21h00, um dos voos que chegou hoje a Cuba, ao aeroporto de Varadero, foi um charter procedente de Lisboa em avião Airbus A310 da White, com 202 passageiros a bordo.

><PressTur><

*"Gustav" ganha força e ameaça se transformar em furacão de categoria 5*

O furacão "Gustav", que atingiu hoje Cuba, registra atualmente ventos de 240 km/h e ameaça se transformar em um fenômeno de categoria 5 nas próximas 24 horas. "Poderia atingir essa categoria por causa da águas quentes do Golfo do México e seria um furacão catastrófico", disse hoje à Agência Efe Evelyn Rivera, meteorologista do Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC, em inglês) dos Estados Unidos, com sede em Miami. Essa categoria com ventos de no mínimo 250 km/h é a máxima da escala de intensidade Saffir-Simpson, que vai de 1 a 5.
"'Gustav' é um furacão extremamente perigoso de categoria 4, se prevêem algumas oscilações em sua intensidade e poderia alcançar a categoria 5", informou o NHC em seu boletim das 18h (Brasília) de hoje. O furacão atingiu hoje diretamente a Isla de la Juventud, no oeste de Cuba, com ventos de 230 km/h, segundo os meteorologistas do NHC.
Este é o segundo furacão de maior categoria a se formar na temporada do Atlântico de 2008, após "Bertha", de categoria três. O furacão continuará sobre o oeste da ilha caribenha até a noite de hoje e irá amanhã de manhã para o sul do Golfo do México em rota rumo à Louisiana (EUA), destacou o NHC.
"Segundo a trajetória prevista, é possível que alcance o oeste de Pierre Part, na Louisiana, na próxima terça-feira", explicou Rivera. Segundo previsões, permanecerá como um furacão de categoria maior quando atingir a costa norte do Golfo do México.
Perante a ameaça de "Gustav", a cidade de Nova Orleans iniciou hoje o plano de evacuação obrigatória e os estados da Louisiana, Texas, Alabama e Mississipi se encontram em emergência.
O olho de "Gustav" estava às 18h (Brasília) de hoje perto da latitude 22,1 graus norte e da longitude 82,9 graus oeste, 210 quilômetros ao lés-nordeste da parte mais oeste de Cuba e 135 quilômetros ao sul de Havana. "As pessoas não devem se aventurar a sair enquanto o olho do furacão passa, porque depois os ventos aumentam rapidamente", advertiu o NHC. O furacão "Gustav" se desloca em direção ao noroeste a 24 km/h e nesta trajetória cruzará o oeste de Cuba na noite de hoje.
"Gustav" se tornou na terça-feira passada o terceiro furacão da temporada no Atlântico e causou pelo menos 66 mortos no Haiti e oito na República Dominicana, e como tempestade deixou pelo menos 12 vítimas mortais na Jamaica.
Enquanto isso, a tempestade tropical "Hanna" segue em direção às Bahamas com ventos de 85 km/h e se prevê um fortalecimento gradual nas próximas 24 horas, assinalou o boletim das 18h (Brasília). "Hanna" chegaria às Bahamas como tempestade tropical na próxima terça-feira.
Meteorologistas da Administração Nacional de Oceanos e Atmosfera (NOAA, em inglês) previram este mês que esta temporada será muito ativa, com a possível formação de 14 a 18 tempestades tropicais, das quais sete e dez poderiam se transformar em furacões.

G1


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Sobre Cuba, com o olho a perder definição devido à Terra.
Televisão cubana refere um registo não oficial de uma rajada de 340km/h, desconheço se credível ou não.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 02:37)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Segundo os modelos de previsão, o furacão Gustav atingirá dentro em breve o nível 5 de intensidade.





Imagens de radar que dão conta da passagem do furacão sobre Cuba.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Gustav enfraqueceu com a passagem sobre Cuba, sendo agora um Furacão Categoria 3, pressão de 958mb e ventos de 205km/h.






O olho colapsou mas o CDO mantém-se com convecção muito profunda. Ao longo do dia de hoje deverá intensificar-se novamente para categoria 4 pelo menos.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O Gustav continua sem explodir como se esperava que já estivesse a fazer a esta hora. O NHC mantém a categoria 3 mas na verdade o ultimo avião de reconhecimento na tempestade não encontrou vento que suporte a categoria 3. Compreende-se a decisão do NHC pois poderia ser perigoso agora baixar a guarda e a qualquer momento deverá intensificar-se pelo menos para 3.








Em teoria era agora que deveria estar a explodir, mas  isso não sucedeu até ao momento. Talvez haja alguma esperança da costa do Golfo não ter uma catástrofe. Vamos ver.

Ocean Heat Content:


----------



## mocha (31 Ago 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Vince a pouco vi no telejornal, o presidente d estado de new orleans (penso eu) que esta iria ser a tempestade do seculo e que seria pior que o Katrina.
Mais, disseram que o olho do furacão era de 60km


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

A pressão tem descido lentamente nas últimas horas e parece um pouco melhor organizado do que este todo o dia. Os ventos foram estimados em 185km/h embora seja uma estimativa generosa face aos ventos que efectivamente encontraram os aviões.






O olho ainda não se reformou. A intensificar-se para Categoria 4 como se ainda espera nas últimas previsões terá que ser nas próximas horas, de contrário já não conseguirá. Mas mesmo que se mantenha em Cat3 será um furacão perigoso dada a zona frágil a que se dirige e ao storm surge previsto e que é significativo.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



mocha disse:


> Vince a pouco vi no telejornal, o presidente d estado de new orleans (penso eu) que esta iria ser a tempestade do seculo e que seria pior que o Katrina.
> Mais, disseram que o olho do furacão era de 60km



Pois, durante o dia de hoje o olho do furacão andou muito debilitado.
Ao nível do vento não houve grandes intensificações desde o último post do Vince.
O furacão mantem-se em categoria 3, e assim parece que se vai manter.







> Maximum sustained winds are near 115 mph...*185 km/hr*...with higher
> gusts.  Gustav is a category three hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson
> scale.  Some re-intensification is possible tonight.  Fluctuations
> in strength are likely thereafter...but Gustav is forecast to
> ...



O nível de precipitação acumulada é que deverá ser mesmo muito:
6 inches = 152,4mm
12 inches = 304,8mm
20 inches = 508mm


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 02:17)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*






Aquela zona no centro esbranquiçada e com uns traços, é um erro do satélite ou algo assim??


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 09:27)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Turista disse:


> Aquela zona no centro esbranquiçada e com uns traços, é um erro do satélite ou algo assim??



Isso era o floater visible e quando fica de noite aparece essa barra e misturam com uma IR. Durante a noite tens que usar outro tipo de imagem que não o visível.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 09:30)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O Gustav manteve-se toda a noite como categoria 3 e tudo indica que será assim que fará landfall daqui a poucas horas. A pressão actual é de 954mb, ventos de 185km/h e rajadas superiores.








Radar


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 10:50)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Independentemente do que aconteça, registe-se a coincidência do local e até da hora do dia. 







Felizmente, o mais importante, o Gustav é mais fraco que a Katrina. Estive a ver os dados do útlimo voo de reconhecimento e não há um único registo de vento que suporte a Categoria 3, embora o NHC o mantenha como categoria 3. Agora é esperar que desta vez os diques aguentem a água.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Vince disse:


> Independentemente do que aconteça, registe-se a coincidência do local e até da hora do dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que ao contrário do que aconteceu no Katrina, Nova Orleães vai escapar à parte mais carregada do Gustav (veja-se nas imagens, o Katrina atingiu em cheio com aquela mancha vermelha enorme, enquanto que com o Gustav isso já não vai acontecer....). Felizmente os estragos deverão ser mais leves...


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Dá a ideia que sim. Um sistema mais fraco e com um trajecto em terra depois mais para Oeste que não vai sobrecarregar tanto o Mississippi. Mas ainda é cedo para saber se Nova Orleães se safará desta. Quando foi o Katrina lembro-me bem de seguir em directo e nesta altura a sensação geral é de que não tinha sido muito grave, mais um furacão intenso entre outros. Mas depois os diques cederam ao longo do dia e o resto da historia já se sabe.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Estava a tentar ver se encontrava webcams de New Orleans para melhor acompanhar a situação, mas não estou a obter grandes resultados

A melhor que encontrei foi esta:
http://www.nola.com/bridgecam/index.ssf
Na qual se pode verificar em directo que chove com bastante intensidade.
NOTA: ao fundo, há minutos atrás via-se uma ponte, que entretanto desapareceu, dada a intensidade da chuva ou o possível nevoeiro.


Mais algumas:
http://www.dotd.louisiana.gov/press/traffic_cameras/cameras_no.asp?camera=Cam3
http://www.dotd.louisiana.gov/press/traffic_cameras/cameras_no.asp?camera=Cam5


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



AnDré disse:


> Estava a tentar ver se encontrava webcams de New Orleans para melhor acompanhar a situação, mas não estou a obter grandes resultados



Esta webcam é de uns chasers que estão em movimento, às vezes dá, outras vezes não:
http://www.severestudios.com/cgi-bin/stream.pl?username=stuart.robinson&uid=24


Radar
(com um provável tornado próximo de Mobile)







Está a amanhecer


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Imagens:

Satélite 

Radar

Camaras


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Vince disse:


> Radar
> (com um provável tornado próximo de Mobile)



Já agora Vince, onde é que arranjas essas imagens com os dados dos aviões de reconhecimento? É um ficheiro para adicionar ao Google Earth?


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Emissões de TV em directo:

*WDSU.com*
http://www.wdsu.com/video/17357480/index.html

*WWLTV.com*
http://www.wwltv.com/video/?nvid=57429&live=yes


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

mais uma webcam em directo

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hurricane-gustav-from-luling


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Vince disse:


> Isso era o floater visible e quando fica de noite aparece essa barra e misturam com uma IR. Durante a noite tens que usar outro tipo de imagem que não o visível.



obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O NHC acabou por fazer o downgrade oficial do Gustav para Categoria 2, já há muitas horas que não havia vento que justificasse a manutenção da categoria 3.




> *...GUSTAV WEAKENS TO A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE*...EYEWALL MOVING ONTO
> THE SOUTHEASTERN LOUISIANA COAST...
> 
> A HURRICANE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM JUST EAST OF HIGH ISLAND
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Muitos alertas de Tornados precisamente no quadrante NE que é onde eles costumam ser mais frequentes num Furacão a quando do landfall.






(Refira-se que um alerta não significa um Tornado mas simplesmente a possibilidade de um mesociclone que pode ou não gerar um Tornado)


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (1 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Este site para acompanhamento também é muito bom. Esperemos que aquele dique se aguente à bronca... 

http://www.maroonspoon.com/wx/gustav.html


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Parece que as próximas seis horas irão ser ainda de grande instabilidade em toda a região de Nova Orleães (elevada probabilidade de elevadas precipitações e ventos muito fortes):






CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Até agora os diques tem se estado a aguentar apenas a água tem estado a passar por cima com a força do vento  chegeui agora a casa e só agora tive informação sobre o gustav temia estar bem mais forte mas afinal não está tão forte como temia


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

última imagem...


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

O furacão Gustav tem vindo a perder intensidade e é neste momento um furacão de categoria 1.
*
Aviso publico das 2pm*



> ...Gustav weakens to a category one hurricane...center approaching
> New Iberia and Lafayette Louisiana...
> 
> Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 90 mph...145 km/hr...
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Furacão é furacão. Imagem do radar às 20h18:





CopyRyght@NOAA


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Bem... segundo o freemeteo, hoje, por _New Orleans_, ainda devem cair *87,8mm* de precipitação...

*Ás 15:08 de New Orleans *- _Light Rain
Scattered clouds at 580m, Broken clouds at 730m, Broken clouds at 940m
Hourly Precipitation Amount: trace_










Satélite, indicando também, as rajadas de vento detectadas, que ainda são bastante fortes!








Esperemos que pelo menos os diques aguentem...


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem... segundo o freemeteo, hoje, por _New Orleans_, ainda devem cair *87,8mm* de precipitação...



A quantidade de água destes sistemas é colossal. 
Por exemplo esta imagem é uma estimativa de totais feita por radar, em polegadas, 1 polegada = 25,4mm, não completa porque o radar de New Orleans avariou.







A previsão da NOAA da precipitação acumulada em 5 dias, nalguns locais a ultrapassar os 400mm. Além do Gustav vê-se também a previsão dos efeitos da Hanna.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Furacão GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)*

Gustav é agora uma Depressão Tropical com 985mb que continua a deixar muita água por onde passa. 


*Radar (Precipitação)*







O NHC emitiu o seu último aviso cabendo agora o seguimento não tropical ao NWS.



> Tropical Depression GUSTAV Public Advisory
> Home   Public Adv   Fcst/Adv   Discussion   Wind Probs   Maps/Charts   Archive
> 
> 000
> ...



As coisas não correram mal de todo, houve sustos com alguns diques mas não houve colpasos.

Há 4 mortes directas atribuídas ao Gustav, a maioria de queda de árvores. Há também outras vítimas indirectas em acidentes de viação durante a evacuação. 

Não foi como no Katrina mas os prejuizos são gigantes, estimam-se em 18 biliões de dólares. Há cerca de 800 mil pessoas sem electricidade e demorará pelo menos 2 semanas a recuperar a normalidade.


----------

